# Débutant - Supprimer des tirets - dans une url



## noaho1143 (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai très honte. 
Je n'arrive pas à transformer
*http://www.le-machin-plein-de tirets.com*
en
*http://www.lemachinpleindetirets.com*
(c'est à dire à viter les tirets normaux droit, pour ensuite faire (ça j' y arrive)
*lemachinpleindetirets*
qui sera mon dossier d'hébergement du site sur les tirets :=) tarets qui va se créer tout seul.
Merci. Vous me faites gagner un we....


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

En C:
	
	



```
char c;
char *p, *q;

p = q = chaine;
do {
    c = *p++;
    if ( c != '-' )
        *q++ = c;
} while ( c != '\0' );
```

Ou alors j'ai mal compris la question...


----------



## EricKvD (18 Mars 2009)

En bash:
Copier le code suivant  dans un fichier texte


```
#!/bin/bash
echo "Entrez l'URL"
read URL
SANSTIRET=$(echo $URL | sed -e "s:-::g")
echo $SANSTIRET
```

Rendre le fichier exécutable
Le script demandera L'URL et le transformera comme ceci:


```
pc-20080028:~/bin$ ./tiret.sh 
Entrez l'URL
http://www.le-truc-plein-de-tirets.com/
http://www.letrucpleindetirets.com/
```


----------

